# Bazza's Band



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I always thought Barry was the lead guitar! I stand corrected.....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nah, he ain't that good.>> plus he would have to loose weight after eating all that cheese and beer over Christmas, goodness only knows what he will be like in the New year.:surprise::surprise:

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You know he´s always banging on about something, we should have known.
J.>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Has he been to SW19 then.?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats spooky you posting that Caulkhead. (Just found this thread).

Earlier today I uploaded a second rather loud guitar and no sax version of Baker Street (see below)

Your right of course. Bingo (My avatar) was the drummer and Drooper was the guitar player. Ive always fancied playing drums though you see but Its harder than it looks.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Thats spooky you posting that Caulkhead. (Just found this thread).
> 
> Earlier today I uploaded a second rather loud guitar and no sax version of Baker Street (see below)
> 
> Your right of course. Bingo (My avatar) was the drummer and Drooper was the guitar player. Ive always fancied playing drums though you see but Its harder than it looks.


It's strange Barry, that although I used to watch the Banana Splits back in the late sixties/early seventies, I have never made the connection with your avatar until I saw something on Facebook the day before yesterday. And you are right, playing drums is much harder than it looks.........By the way, as I type this I am watching a documentary on 4HD about the Boss (Bruce Springsteen). What a man! I am in awe, not only of his stature as a rock musician but also as an absolutely top bloke.......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Definition of a drummer:-

Someone who hangs around with musicians.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> .By the way, as I type this I am watching a documentary on 4HD about the Boss (Bruce Springsteen). What a man! I am in awe, not only of his stature as a rock musician but also as an absolutely top bloke.......


Oddly, I've only just started to appreciate the man's talent, the Boss not that creaky Barfy blokette.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe you would like to accompany this lot Barry...........................






Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice picking.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He can be one of them in a long dress >
Joking apart Ray, thank you, its a beautiful video to watch, have made a note of the youtube link because I see there´s a lot more to watch.

_So sorry, I have drifted :frown2:
_You wait, when he´s lost his 6 stone overweight he´ll look like one of those handsome, young things.:laugh:
Jan >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Six stone!!!  You can shurrup Twiggy!

Not my cup of tea Ray but I do like the Spanish guitar. I bought a vintage one a few months ago but ive not used it in anger yet. I used it on that "Wonderful life" track on the other thread. Sounds nice. I keep thinking about doing a full version of Dire Straits Private investigations on it but keep putting it off.


----------

